# Official Hotshot Turbo Kit Price



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

I just recieved an email from Hotshot to get the official confusing question answered. The price for the kit for anyone who wants to know....its $3299 with NO ECU reprogramming included, not a bad deal if I say so.


----------



## B13Tuner (Mar 14, 2003)

Just to let you know SR20Development.com carries the Hotshot GA16DE Turbo Kit and they have it priced for $2,977.30.

Here is the link... http://www.sr20development.com/Products/Hot/Hotshot-TurboSystem.html


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

B13Tuner said:


> *Just to let you know SR20Development.com carries the Hotshot GA16DE Turbo Kit and they have it priced for $2,977.30.
> 
> Here is the link... http://www.sr20development.com/Products/Hot/Hotshot-TurboSystem.html *


bows down


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

T3 Turbo Kit?? hm....im think........laggggggg, ill stick with the t28


----------



## B13Tuner (Mar 14, 2003)

I'm sure that was a typo since the manifold developed by Hotshot probably could not handle a T3 without it being strengthened. Additionally, Hotshot has not made a GA16DE kit bigger than the T28 that NPM is using.


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

the Hotshot turbo kit consists of a Garrett T28 turbo .86 A/R turbine housing w/ a T3 compressor housing. SR20Dev might have listed it as a T3 because of the comp. housing. dont know the whole story though.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

yeh but the question is, what other stuff does it include??? is it the same products hotshot gives you? like guages and crap?


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> I just recieved an email from Hotshot to get the official confusing question answered. The price for the kit for anyone who wants to know....its $3299 with NO ECU reprogramming included, not a bad deal if I say so.


 That's expensive!!


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

well, adding more then double the horsepower with all of those components that are included...i think its worth it...yeh its expensive but i'll manage. I would feel better getting the kit then doing it all from scratch...just my .02


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

What get's me is the no ecu programming thing! I think I would do the SR20DET swap thing first. I mean, how much power will that kit yield you? I'm curious! I think from scratch you can do better, but I guess you would have to find a shop competent to do the pipework and whatever. Just didn't know how much these turbo kits cost. Hurts to know


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

well, to be honest i think of it this way....people say that "well, your not gonna get that much power out of a GA, just do the swap", everyone knows thats the most common answer, but if i get 350whp out of my 200 from an SR20....i will already know what it feels like to have a fast ass car when i get a little older so...i already have a slow as fuck GA16 with a whoppin 90whp. so getting 220whp out of a GA16 is enough credit for me to say, "look what i have done to this 1.6L" so then in like another couple years ill get a fast turbo car. The hotshot kit is cheaper then sr20det swap and its enough power for me right now. Finally, I am not a turbo guru like you the almighty boost_boy(hands down 1 of the best on the forum) ...i only know enough about turbo setups to have all the parts laying there for me then starting from scratch and getting them built, i dont know that many sources either which is a negative....in the end thats why i choose the hotshot kit....lol...sorry about my life story...haha


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Blu, yo know you're cool with me, man. I'm just being nosy I didn't know turbo kits cost that much though because I build systems from scratch and don't pay attention to the current trends that are roaming around. My friend with a 95 200SX se (auto) had me do a BB det swap for him and he spent alot of money. One because swapping from auto is a crab in the B14 and the SR20DET prices was still pretty high 3 years ago. All in all he spent nearly 7 grand for his set-up, so I guess boosting the GA16 is a logical way. I personally told him toss in a ca18det, but he wanted what the rest of the nissan gang was craving for "The SR20". WEll, today his engine is dead and he don't have the funds at this time to get another one, so he's selling everything off his old motor, though it lasted him 3 yerars. I'm interested to see how your project turns out, so be sure and keep us posted. P.S. My 500whp CA18DET powered sentra is coming and most definitely, I'll keep you posted  .

Dee


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

Damn dude, i gotta be the one of the most interested in your project. Makes me wanna take a florida vacation and check out the beast in person...500hp Sentra is a must see, but i hope my project turns out great, i should run into most of the complications mike young might come across since it is basically the same kit and identical cars. I hope to be boosting in a few months and ill definetly break down my project and and put it on the forum to keep everyone posted. Everyone loves a turbo car.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> Damn dude, i gotta be the one of the most interested in your project.


 You are and your interest is very appreciated and will achieve the goals I set out to do. And though this car will be track queen, it'll still be a good representative of the nissan name.


----------



## Sr20 B12 (May 1, 2002)

I also think that $3300 is alot of money for a kit. I would peice together all the other major components(injectors, IC, MAF, ect....) and just buy the manifold from them. Send the ecu to get remapped to your set-up and probably be in the same price rang of the kit.


----------



## JCGator42 (Apr 30, 2002)

BTW - a T3 is not laggy on a GA16DE, mine spooled up around 2500rpm with full 8-10 psi before 3200rpm, which was run only once, I ran 3-5psi all day long and full boost was there around 2800-3000rpm,
JCC


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

AznVirus said:


> *the Hotshot turbo kit consists of a Garrett T28 turbo .86 A/R turbine housing w/ a T3 compressor housing. SR20Dev might have listed it as a T3 because of the comp. housing. dont know the whole story though. *


ding ding ding.... we have a winner....haha


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

myoung said:


> *ding ding ding.... we have a winner....haha *


good stuff, can i get my free turbo kit now?


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

AznVirus said:


> *good stuff, can i get my free turbo kit now? *


Sure... send $3700 dollars for shipping and handling and it's free...lol


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

JCGator42 said:


> *BTW - a T3 is not laggy on a GA16DE, mine spooled up around 2500rpm with full 8-10 psi before 3200rpm, which was run only once, I ran 3-5psi all day long and full boost was there around 2800-3000rpm,
> JCC *


Too bad none of that was on a dyno..


----------



## JCGator42 (Apr 30, 2002)

butt and eye dyno, , lol,
JCC


----------

